# Sadzīves tehnika >  Vešmašīnas el. modulis

## strenga

Nepieciešams padoms. Vešmašīna ARDO FLSO125L. Mazgājot vešu sidīšanas laikā izblieza korķus. Nomainīju sildelementu. Tagad korķus ārā nesit, bet negriež arī trumuli. Durvis nobloķē, ūdeni piekačā, bikiņ paklikšķ kaut kas un pēc laika apstājas - programma beidzas. Ieslēdzu tikai uz centēšanu - ūdeni izsūc un pēc laika apstājas - programma beidzas.
Tuvākā darbnīca 65 km. Paaicināju vietējo masteru no čaklo roku pulciņa - nokonstatēja, ka pabeidzies el.modulis 45SX-65SX-85DX MINI QCP EDC 546089203. Argusa katalogā (http://www.argus.lv/shop/productinfo...42/hwindex.htm) ir, bet noliktavā sola decembra beigās vai janvāra sākumā - tātad var gaidīt tikai uz februāri  :: . 
Pēc koda Vadības modulis ARDO 546089203 1200rpm 45SX-65SX-85DX atradu Lemonā (http://www.lemona.lv//index.php?page=item&i_id=95661).
Kāda šiem abiem ir atšķirība (neiet runa par vizuālo) un vai šamējais no Lemona der manai vešenei?

----------


## ansius

Idejiski, ja viņi ir viena tipa, t.i. sakrīt sākuma cipari, viņus var pārkonfigurēt, pārlodējot pretestības kas strādā kā jumperīši ap procesoru. parasti gan tas strādā tikai ja ir ļoi tuvi un līdzīgi modeļi. tas kas modelim ir svarīgi 45SX-65SX-85DX pārējo vari vairāk vai mazāk ignirēt.

cita lieta - kāpēc modulis nobeidzies, jo savādāk ir cīna tikai arsekām, nevis celoņiem.

----------


## strenga

Manā prombūtnes laikā sieviete mēģināja vēlrreiz ieslēgt vešeni ar sadegušu sildelementu......... ::

----------


## ziedonic

nu baigi!Visādi gadās...

----------

